# Great ninja showdown: 3 Ninjas vs TMNT



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Out of nostalgia I decided to re-collect 3 ninjas on Amazon.com and thought I would make this thread.

IMO the best plainview ninjas group that surpass Narutos ninjas. 

​

*vs.*


​

Both teams ninja movies are a mix of action/martial arts/comedy 

Both franchises have a first movie that is gritty and kick-ass and both have one or two movies that killed the franchise for people. 

Ahem, without any a do 

Who wins in 

1. The 3 movies (Excluding gawdy awful TMNT 3 movie and 3 Ninjas movie High Noon at Mega Mountain) 
2. Which ninjas have the most kick-ass feats?
3. Who would win in a fight?
4. Which ninja team do you prefer?
5. Overall (Refer to poll)


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuck, my comp fucked up on me: 

Mods can you set up the poll like this?

----------------------------------------
 Which Ninja group overall?

3 Ninjas
TMNT


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2012)

do the 3 kids get their jobber aura you know the same aura that prevents the guys with guns from firing it at them.


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> do the 3 kids get their jobber aura you know the same aura that prevents the guys with guns from firing it at them.



lol @ not knowing what you're talking about. 

In the first movie surfer dweebs who try to kidnap the boys pull guns on them when Rocky's "girlfriend" is taken hostage but is surprised by Tum Tum who smacks him in the head with a tennis racket and then knocked out by Rocky's "GF". Also in the last part of the movie  guns are used on the 3 ninjas in the first movie after they take down the big fat Asian guy. Only after their gramps jumps in do they prepare to fight again since it evened the numbers. Also in the second movie (3 Ninjas Knuckle up) the mercenaries prepare to fire at them with guns but the boys ambush them by jumping in the house where they're housing the damsel in distress.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2012)

Bender said:


> lol @ not knowing what you're talking about.
> 
> In the first movie surfer dweebs who try to kidnap the boys pull guns on them when Rocky's "girlfriend" is taken hostage but is surprised by Tum Tum who smacks him in the head with a tennis racket and then knocked out by Rocky's "GF". Also in the last part of the movie  guns are used on the 3 ninjas in the first movie after they take down the big fat Asian guy. Only after their gramps jumps in do they prepare to fight again since it evened the numbers. Also in the second movie (3 Ninjas Knuckle up) the mercenaries prepare to fire at them with guns but the boys ambush them by jumping in the house where they're housing the damsel in distress.



in their third movie they face terrorist armed to the teeth with assault rifles that took over an amusement park. They either took on the kids hand to hand or fire like 2 minutes after seeing the kids.


----------



## Riley (Jan 21, 2012)

Eh, I think Bender is right. The three nins are a crapload more quicker than the adults that they face off against. Also they underestimate the hell out of them thinking "oh they're just kids" which is why they get their asses handed to them. The only time one of them are faced with a challenge is when they go against an opponent who've they specifically studied of going up againnst (the fat dude in the first film) or their opponent (the asian girl) has more experience in ninja training.

As for comparison. I'm ridiculously torn in choosing between the two.


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> in their third movie they face terrorist armed to the teeth with assault rifles that took over an amusement park.



That's the fourth movie dude. Also the shit was poorly written. I refuse to answer any questions pertaining to that film. The movie order is: 3 Ninjas, 3 Ninjas: Knuckle Up, and 3 Ninjas: Kick Back.



> They either took on the kids hand to hand or fire like 2 minutes after seeing the kids.



The villains used guns after they realize they've underestimated them. Also as I said before in 3 Ninjas Knuckle up the mercenaries had guns with them when they were guarding the damsel in distress (the indian girl named Jo). They didn't have the chance to fire on them because they were that good at surprising the mercenaries.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Are the original TMNT's murderhappy comics feats usable here?


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Are the original TMNT's murderhappy comics feats usable here?



No.  

Why do you think I specified the films in the OP?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2012)

Should I be ashamed to admit I've never heard of the first group?


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Should I be ashamed to admit I've never heard of the first group?



Yes. Everyone who has never had a viewing of 3 Ninjas during their childhood shouldn't even be allowed to breathe.  It's one of the best martial arts (kid friendly) films ever released. Shoot, I'll go as far to say it stomped the living hell out of the Power Ranger films that I saw in theaters during those beautiful years of my childhood.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Bender said:


> No.
> 
> Why do you think I specified the films in the OP?



I had to try.



Endless Mike said:


> Should I be ashamed to admit I've never heard of the first group?



No. Now if you told me you didn't grow up watching Michael Dudikoff movies...


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I had to try.



Cheater. 




> No. Now if you told me you didn't grow up watching Michael Dudikoff movies...



Oi, I'm talking about kids Martial Arts films.  3 Ninjas is one of the best kid-friendly martial arts films. It's a mix of the awesome home alone and TMNT(pizza references throughout the whole damn thing).


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Bender said:


> Oi, I'm talking about kids Martial Arts films.  3 Ninjas is one of the best kid-friendly martial arts films. It's a mix of the awesome home alone and TMNT(pizza references throughout the whole damn thing).



I'm beating Mike over the head with my own nostalgia.

I think I watched it but I'm not especially attached to it.


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Scenes of 3 Ninjas kicking ass:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L52ITehuoQ8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4rDflJd1NA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xKyOF1v-jE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEwlbRLKwo4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The above clip the ninja is white is the fourth ranger so although it de-credits one of the 3 ninjas it's also an impressive feat.


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I'm beating Mike over the head with my own nostalgia.



Eh, nice. 

I looked up Michael whats his name and his performance in American Ninja wasn't to my liking. David Bradley did a better job (altho American Ninja V was terribad) also his American Samurai was pretty good. 



> I think I watched it but I'm not especially attached to it.



If it's due to the fourth film I can empathize. That movie sucked ass. It killed my interest like Batman & Robin by Joel Schumacher did. Shit was just..wow. 

I mean sure 3 Ninjas is somewhat meh due to the kids beating up adults and isn't adapted from an impressive source like TMNT but hey it has a pretty cool concept. At least it's not gay as fuck like Surf Ninjas.

EDIT:

To anyone who wants to watch 3 Ninjas check here:


----------



## Riley (Jan 21, 2012)

3 Ninjas and TMNT= Best movies of my childhood


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2012)

The best movies of my childhood were the original Star Wars trilogy, Back to the Future, Indiana Jones trilogy, Star Trek 2, 3, 4, and 6, Ghostbusters, Independence Day, etc.


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> The best movies of my childhood were the *original Star Wars trilogy*, Back to the Future, Indiana Jones trilogy, Star Trek 2, 3, 4, and 6, *Ghostbusters*, *Independence Day*, etc.



ID, SW, Ghost Busters only movie I know out of the rest you posted. I can't believe you could follow movies like Star Trek. Ridiculously long saga and hella hard to follow. Barely any martial arts flicks in your picks. I applaud you for picking ID, and Ghostbusters. Ghostbusters= hilarious and badass, and Independence Day the Will Smith punching alien=AWESOME AND a BAG OF CHIPS.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2012)

Actually you can watch most of those without even knowing any of the backstory


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Actually you can watch most of those without even knowing any of the backstory



Seriously? Huh, I may change my mind about Star Trek then. Although I actually think Lord of the rings is the more kick-ass trilogy.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah but that wasn't part of my childhood...


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah but that wasn't part of my childhood...



 Lord of the rings wasn't badass enough for you?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 21, 2012)

The movies came out when I was a teenager


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 21, 2012)

1. If your talking about the movie series, then probably TMNT 1st and 2nd live action movie. 
2. Probably 3 ninjas, they took out people with guns. 
3. Same as above
4. TMNT, the jobber auras of the 3 ninjas are annoying. 
5. TMNT.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 22, 2012)

Turtles win as the better movie imo

this helps:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6S2QDqTlDQ[/YOUTUBE]

who'd win in a fight?


From the clip i saw of 3 ninjas there best chance is the turtles underestemating them or the so called jobber aura.


I think i've watched 1 or 2 of the 3 ninjas movies in my childhood


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 22, 2012)

1 Tie
2 TMNT unless I'm forgetting something
3 TMNT by numbers mostly
4 3 Ninjas
5 I guess TMNT looking at my above answers.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 22, 2012)

Bender said:


> ID, SW, Ghost Busters only movie I know out of  the rest you posted. I can't believe you could follow movies like Star  Trek. Ridiculously long saga and hella hard to follow. Barely any  martial arts flicks in your picks. I applaud you for picking ID, and  Ghostbusters. Ghostbusters= hilarious and badass, and Independence Day  the Will Smith punching alien=AWESOME AND a BAG OF CHIPS.



You haven't heard of or seen Back To The Future?

I didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## Bender (Jan 22, 2012)

@Kamen Rider Godzilla

I heard of Back to the future but it looked too cheesy to me.



Heroic Trunks said:


> 1. If your talking about the movie series, then probably TMNT 1st and 2nd live action movie.
> 2. Probably 3 ninjas, they took out people with guns.
> 3. Same as above
> 4. TMNT, the *jobber auras* of the 3 ninjas are annoying.
> 5. TMNT.



It's called using humor in the fight. The 3 ninjas have no fuckiing jobber aura.  Plus, their enemies utilized guns multiple times in their fight against the ninjas.  The ninjas are just a shitload more quicker than their opponents.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 22, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Kamen Rider Godzilla
> 
> I heard of Back to the future but it looked too cheesy to me.





What is this... I don't even.

You need to watch it, right now.  It is easily one of the best movie trilogies ever made.

Back To The Future is a better movie/series than Ghostbusters.  No, I am not the only person that thinks that.  Really you could probably say objectively they are about even from the number of people that say they are close but prefer one or the other by just a tiny bit, though in the end the Back To The Future series is still a better series overall.


----------



## Bender (Jan 22, 2012)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> What is this... I don't even.
> 
> You need to watch it, right now.  It is easily one of the best movie trilogies ever made.



You're bullshitting me... 



> Back To The Future is a better movie/series than Ghostbusters.



..... 

So the last part of the movie is better than Ghostbuster's showdown with those ghosts? 




> though in the end the Back To The Future series is still a better series overall.



Make a thread dedicated to that and maybe I'll believe you. Nearly everyone in my friend circle school and family adore Ghostbusters. Not to mention it's a crapload more referenced by them. The only reference I have of Back to the future is from Family Guy. Maybe later I'll check it out.


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 22, 2012)

Poll added to the OP's request.


----------

